# beckett oil burner pump problem



## slacov (Jan 9, 2011)

*beckett oil burner primary kicks off*

My other Beckett starts fine,flame is good,but only runs for about 30 secs then the primary trips off. Any ideas?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... My 1st guess is the flame sensor is dirty, or dying...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> i disconnected the fuel line on the back side of the pump turned on the burner and no fuel comes out.


Ayuh,... You're saying you get fuel out of the bleed screw, but not at the fuel line to the burner,..??

Ya, that sounds like a pump problem to me...


----------



## slacov (Jan 9, 2011)

*becket burner primary trips off*

I disconnected the cad cell and ran the burner. It is cutting off with or without the cad.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Was there an actual flame when it ran and tripped the safety. if not. Stop pushing the reset.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Merged your threads. Please don't make multiple threads about the same problem, thank you.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

slacov said:


> I disconnected the cad cell and ran the burner. It is cutting off with or without the cad.


Ayuh,... It needs a Clean, Working cad cell....

Of course it shut down without it wired in...


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Put the cad cell back it's a fuel problem. Now your not getting fuel to the burner, relax and think about it, your getting fuel out of the bleeder on the pump, is it a good solid stream? Or does it have air mixed with it?
You might have to attach a rubber hose to the bleeder and run it into a can to make sure it's a good solid stream before closing the bleeder and restarting. Listen to Been DO NOT KEEP PUSHING THE RED RESET IF YOUR NOT TO SURE WHAT'S HAPPENING. IF YOU DO SOMEONE UPSTAIRS CAN EXPLAIN IT TO YOU WHEN YOU GET THERE.


----------



## slacov (Jan 9, 2011)

*beckett burner problem*

I was talking about 2 separate burners.1 of them is in the stable(the cad cell question) and the other burner is in the house(the question about the pump) I'll get a new cad for the stable burner. the house burner has a problem with the pump. There is a strong flow at the bleeder valve but nothing out of the backside of the pump.I disconnected the short fuel line that goes from the backside of the pump to the tube that has the nozzle on it. There is no oil coming out of the elbow attached to the back of the pump when the burner is turned on. Hope this clears this post up. any help with the pump question would be appreciated.


----------



## slacov (Jan 9, 2011)

*beckett burner problem*

Can anyone tell me how to remove the pump and how is it connected to the motor?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

slacov said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove the pump and how is it connected to the motor?


Ayuh,... Disconnect the fuel lines,...
There should be 2 or more bolts holding the pump to the housing,..
The pump is joined to the motor by a Love-joy coupler...


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Not sure about this maybe someone else will chime in. Quite a few oil pumps have a cylindrical screen in them, you have to take the end of the pump apart usually 4 screws and remove the end plate inside there you will see a screen MAYBE , if you do pull it out and clean it.try not to muff up the gasket on it or it will be double trouble. If I am wrong you'll see me getting ripped here just keep looking before you do anything drastic.

If you follow the procedure above then re-bleed the pump in a bucket before firing boiler.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If its not a Webster pump, it will have a screen.


----------



## pecbmk (Jun 25, 2014)

*Beckett Burner issue - no fuel at pump outlet*

I have same problem as Slavco's post.

I have a Utica Starfire III with Beckett burner circa 2008.

Filter clean on inlet to burner, pump runs and good flow out of bleed...solid flow and fast, screen clean inside Cleancut pump, fan is confirmed spinning, good spark on ignitor. Disconnected outlet line from pump and no flow at all - bone dry out of the pump outlet port with line leaving outlet port disconnected.

Any idea on on this?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Is the solenoid good.


----------



## Candy0111 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Beckett oil burner pump problem*

Plenty of fuel in my tank. Oil flows freely but pump does not pull oil through line. No oil coming through bleeder when burner is started. Is my pump bad?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Candy0111 said:


> Plenty of fuel in my tank. Oil flows freely but pump does not pull oil through line. No oil coming through bleeder when burner is started. Is my pump bad?


When you say oil flows freely is that at the pump inlet location?

Some possible causes:

1) Some burner models have an electric solenoid that needs to be working at the pump inlet.
2) Broken motor to pump drive coupling.
3) A clog or air leak in the oil supply tubing from tank.
4) Bad pump.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

What pressure is the pump putting out? What suction is the pump pulling? Is there a solenoid valve on the discharge?


----------



## Thomasalbertson (Jan 31, 2021)

slacov said:


> the burner goes on but no fuel in the chamber. i disconnected the fuel line on the back side of the pump turned on the burner and no fuel comes out.there is fuel out of the bleeder valve.is the pump bad?


----------

